# Kent State Mosquito OPEN 3/31/12



## Nipididdee

The new KSU crew stretches from Maine to Montana this season ahead. 

They decided to have an early club benefit event while everyone is still on campus and outside of finals timing.

Complete details (registration/rules/payout) will be posted Thanksgiving weekend.

Stay tuned to www.fishKSU.com or www.dobass.com

They are about 20 deep now and more motivated than ever to excel their quests. This event directly funds their 2012 ambitions.

Many positive responses from previous KSU OPEN events! Mark your calanders!

nip


----------



## johnboy111711

count me in for this one...


----------



## johnboy111711

what kinda of baits do bass hit on through the ice?


----------



## alumking

Announce when info is up I am in.


----------



## schlifawitz

2012 fishKSU Ice Breaker Tournament is set for March 31st at Mosquito Lake!

Entry form and rules can be found on the left side of our website at fishKSU.com!

I know the cabin fever is hitting us all! Lets get out on the water early! 

Hope to see you all there!


----------



## Cull'in

schlifawitz said:


> 2012 fishKSU Ice Breaker Tournament is set for March 31st at Mosquito Lake!
> 
> Entry form and rules can be found on the left side of our website at fishKSU.com!
> 
> I know the cabin fever is hitting us all! Lets get out on the water early!
> 
> Hope to see you all there!



Still looking for that entry form and rules!


----------



## Nipididdee

http://www.fishksu.com/2012KSUOpenFlyer.htm

http://www.fishksu.com/2012_ksu_rules_mosquito_open.htm


----------



## schlifawitz

Little less than two months away...weather is starting to break! Come join us in March!


----------



## Mountfishing37

You know how many teams you have registered so far? 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## schlifawitz

Just updated the website.

fishKSU.com

Right in the middle of the homepage is the link.

Link goes right to Entry Forms, Rules, and Prepaid roster. 

As of now the field is at 7 boats. 

Lots of talk this weekend, about time for everyone to start pulling the trigger.:B


----------



## melo123

very excited for this tourney already know where and what to throw gonna be fun


----------



## Nipididdee

Get'em Melo! Sent you and pops some email congrats on the finish last year - hope to see you back at EEI as well!!!

Please note for the KSU Spring THAW at Mosquito 3/31 PREREGISTERS are a striaght $100 entry - *RAMP PAYS incurr a $20 fee*.

This was asked many times this past weekend while the KSU crew was sporting the new "DTF" 2012 shirts to anglers... 

Here is link again- they also have a regularly updated roster to confirm your entry received online

http://www.fishksu.com/2012KSUOpenFlyer.htm

nip


----------



## schlifawitz

Entries are coming in, slow and steady!

Avoid late fees, register NOW!

Weather has been great, hoping for a good turn out this year!

Hope to see everyone there!:C


----------



## Cull'in

Team #7 Ed Hankins/John Shriver


----------



## schlifawitz

Cull'in said:


> Team #7 Ed Hankins/John Shriver


Is that official?


----------



## Cull'in

schlifawitz said:


> Is that official?


That's official.


----------



## Nipididdee

Ain't scared... :T


----------



## johnboy111711

:S been there, done this... :T


----------



## Nipididdee

For years I have been solicited to run a very EARLY Mosquito event, I've always been a little scared but rolled the dice with KSU for 2012...

WOW! SO far so good!!!!!!!!

Hope to start getting pre-entries committed for the Saturday 3/31 Mosqutio event...you can even sleep in with late start time!!!!

www.fishKSU.com *

ramp pays incurr late fees* don't play the roster or the weather, this should be a slugfest is the warming continues!

KSU is pumped!!!! Great team in 2012 and VERY enthusiastic about fishing, for many this will be their FIRST bigboat event!!!

sidebets Culln'? Johnboy? Melo? 

Nip


----------



## johnboy111711

im not fishing it and im reluctant to put money on pops with a bad arm


----------



## young-gun21

Mosquito and Moggie back to back...can't wait!!

Sent from mt EVO 4G


----------



## Nipididdee

> im not fishing it and im reluctant to put money on pops with a bad arm


I held you in much higher regards than this excuse 

I've got a country boy milkhand who never fished a tournament before in my boat - we're ready... :T

Which weight will be better young-gun - Moggie or Mosq????

Moggie 21.5 - Mosquito 15.37

www.fishKSU.com


----------



## Cull'in

Nipididdee said:


> sidebets Culln'? Johnboy? Melo?
> 
> Nip


Name it! 
Shall we do both Moggy and Mosquito or is one enough for ya?


----------



## markfish

hay nip have you heard if akron-u has a team and fishing the flw,series this year too, not trying to change your post,


----------



## fishingdude

I was looking forward to this event, but then I looked at the flyer and was put back once I grabbed a calculator. Don't get caught without pre registering for this one. For those who are fishing, it should be a awesome weigh in. Good Luck guys.


----------



## Nipididdee

You're a taker and not much of a giver Fishingdude...

As advertised, it is a *BENEFIT* open for the Kent State team.

These young anglers work all season preparing themselves both financially and promotionally for their opportunities ahead in 2012.

Come get some 100% at NOAA and please bring your calculator, KSU will be there along with 26 other events DoBass promotes working the show for the anglers of NE Ohio... 

...that's their time for free, spent for the caliber and limited insights of anglers' even such as Fishndude, that wanna attempt to instill a payout enemy upon their efforts.

I've always told them what they put in- is what they get out...you have little to offer us, except maybe a lesson on how to effectively deal with turds. 

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## YoungGun19

Heard they are not putting in break wall southeast of causeway untill next fall, so the water is coming back up to normal level, hopefully it will be by this tourney so flippen could be done. Lakes still 2 feet down. But see yall there!


----------



## Nipididdee

> Name it!
> Shall we do both Moggy and Mosquito or is one enough for ya?


I think I already owe you a cheeseburger or two...

How about a dobass sticker and KSU shirt up against one of your jigs from your rod you use that day 



> hay nip have you heard if akron-u has a team and fishing the flw,series this year too,


indeed- KSU been in contact with them, Akron still working some organizational stuff out I think- we were hoping to work them over like I plan to do to Culln at some point


----------



## markfish

well thanks nip, and i have been working a bit with them too with some of my support and custom baits, and culln;s you better stay home nip is on a war path for you, or just keep him away from your boat,or will have to change his screan name to slippery nipster,the jig snatcher,,markfish


----------



## Dinger

LOL Markfish! Slippery Nipster the Jig Snatcher for sure!

Dinger


----------



## FishKrazy

Cull'in said:


> Name it!
> Shall we do both Moggy and Mosquito or is one enough for ya?


Man culln! That target on your back isn't getting too heavy yet? Let the games begin! YEAH BOYS! 
Time for some target practice


----------



## schlifawitz

Only a few days left to get your prepaid entry in and to avoid late fee's! Weather is looking good so far for next week, and should (hopefully) play out perfectly.

Updated roster can be found at fishKSU.com:B


----------



## JF1

I know I got my $$ in! I'm assuming roster is updated online? I haven't checked.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## schlifawitz

JF1 said:


> I know I got my $$ in! I'm assuming roster is updated online? I haven't checked.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Fantone-Brandanstien correct? got it late last week... Lookin forward to seeing you next Saturday!:B


----------



## fishingdude

Nipididdee said:


> You're a taker and not much of a giver Fishingdude...
> 
> As advertised, it is a *BENEFIT* open for the Kent State team.
> 
> These young anglers work all season preparing themselves both financially and promotionally for their opportunities ahead in 2012.
> 
> Come get some 100% at NOAA and please bring your calculator, KSU will be there along with 26 other events DoBass promotes working the show for the anglers of NE Ohio...
> 
> ...that's their time for free, spent for the caliber and limited insights of anglers' even such as Fishndude, that wanna attempt to instill a payout enemy upon their efforts.
> 
> I've always told them what they put in- is what they get out...you have little to offer us, except maybe a lesson on how to effectively deal with turds.
> 
> Nip
> www.dobass.com



If I wasn't a nice guy Id let everyone know a few things about turds.


----------



## Dinger

Your calculator comment told me all I need to know about one particular turd!

*wink*

Looks like we'll be there in Dinger's Electric Dinghy...Yowzah!


----------



## fishingdude

Dinger said:


> Your calculator comment told me all I need to know about one particular turd!
> 
> *wink*
> 
> Looks like we'll be there in Dinger's Electric Dinghy...Yowzah!
> 
> You have a right to your opinion Dingy, so now that you expressed it do you feel better? Just let it die before I go public with some real turds.
> I think Nip is man enough to handle this himself without the choir getting involved. The chatter is behind your backs and it's only a matter of time before things are exposed Ding Dong.


----------



## Nipididdee

Enjoy the weather fishndude, if it weren't for chatter there'd be no enemy in fishn'.

Please allow this thread for it's intended purpose to promote KSU and their OPEN event coming up 3/31 at Mosqutio.

If there is a need to discuss your concerns please feel free to discuss with me direct,email,call or even start another thread if you'd like.

Me a jig snatcher...yes  Dinger a Ding Dong... and he's proud  Dealing with turds- goes with the business 

nip


----------



## Dinger

Dealing with turds is a BIG part of my real "business"...and blood, and bile and most other products of the human body, eh Nipsy?...lol lol lol lol

Dingy Dingerman <----full time ICU RN and grief counseler, part time situational comedian.


----------



## Dinger

After checking the rules, I guess we won't be making an appearance after all...Bass boat in the shop for a powerhead swap and The Electro-dinghy isn't long enough to qualify!

Ding <----day late and a dinghy short


----------



## FishKrazy

Waiting on brushes for trim motor boys. I'm in if they come by next Friday


----------



## shakeyheadkid

what are the tournament hrs....can't get the rules & flyer to open up on the website 


shakey








7


----------



## schlifawitz

shakeyheadkid said:


> what are the tournament hrs....can't get the rules & flyer to open up on the website
> 
> 
> shakey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7


8am to 3pm


----------



## Flippin 416

8 to 3 sweet I can sleep in.....before making the two hour haul!!! lol
See ya there!


----------



## bigbasslew

Wish we were fishing this one, we had an awesome day Sunday on Mosquito.


----------



## melo123

Nip,

Cant wait to get a big fat target on my back, but unfortunately we are obligated to fish the bigbass tourney that my uncle took last year on portage. Fishing a mosquito tourney the following week though. Good luck.


----------



## Nipididdee

We'll miss you Melo! The KSU kids are lookn forward to the BB event mid April on Wingfoot !!! Get ready .... It's here!!!!


----------



## Nipididdee

FYI- the kidz are running into a prob logging into their system.

As of evening of 3/29 there are now 29 pre-registered teams

If you've been online lookn' for your name here is a followup from what is posted currently....

22.Jonela/Duchnowski
23.Belluardo/Monter
24.Miller/Maloy
25.Blake/Roush
26.Clemences
27.Dittys
28.Farmer/VanPelt
29.Erker/Erker

We greatly appreciate those of you who have planned ahead and committed, that's who we are looking for ~ and looks to be a perfect sized field! 

Two "DTF" KSU shirts for all ramp payers, any Jersey Shore anglers???  Your kids will want one at least 

www.fishKSU.com


----------



## melo123

Im coming out guns blazing this year locked and loaded ready to do my thing. Lets get it on! :B


----------



## Nipididdee

Dustman's topped the 54! teams who showed in the freezing North wind!

Here full results- complete stats very bottom...

KSU rocked it!

http://www.dobass.com/KSU/2012MOSQUITO.html

Thank you both KSU and NE Ohio anglers for a great supportive day!!!

nip


----------



## lakeslouie

Great turnout for a fairly nasty day. Hope they all come back for the scout "Icebreaker" event next Sat. Good Job!!


----------



## FishKrazy

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## young-gun21

FishKrazy said:


> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Agreed! 

Hope Mogadore treats us better in a few hours!


Sent from mt EVO 4G


----------

